# What's a realistic number for this ladie's monark?



## SteveF (Feb 24, 2020)

Vintage 1950s Monark Cruiser Balloon Tire Single Speed Bike Ladies -...
					

Here's a great vintage 1950 Monark cruiser for the person that likes style or needs some parts....



					dallas.craigslist.org
				




This is a local bike but we're far apart on asking price and what I'd give. Would need some parts and lots of work. Not sure if there's original paint. I'd love to add a nice monark ladie's tank bike to the stable but it needs to be a nice one. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

SteveF said:


> Vintage 1950s Monark Cruiser Balloon Tire Single Speed Bike Ladies -...
> 
> 
> Here's a great vintage 1950 Monark cruiser for the person that likes style or needs some parts....
> ...




Its a repaint with wrong pedals and rack. $250ish is where I would want to be on this which is parts prices. V/r Shawn


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you for the info. Better to buy a correct, complete example than spend the money trying to put one back to correct. I'd end up spending more than it's worth.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 25, 2020)

I agree with @Freqman1 on the price and with you about holding out for a better one. 
I found the below Firestone/Monark Super Cruiser for $300 on CL a year ago but I think it was a $400 bike as is.




And here’s one from the CABE last April: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/52-girls-monark-super-deluxe.150988/#post-1017842


----------



## SteveF (Feb 25, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> I agree with @Freqman1 on the price and with you about holding out for a better one.
> I found the below Firestone/Monark Super Cruiser for $300 on CL a year ago but I think it was a $400 bike as is.
> View attachment 1145755
> 
> ...



Good looking bike. The one I posted about is also missing the fender rocket. Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Not the best pic but for someone close to Charlotte or going to Get-A-Grip (Cleveland, Tn end of March) I could deliver this for $425. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2020)

I paid $300 for mine but had real decent OG paint. maybe $250 because she has nice seat guard and tank guards... but make sure no cracking at seat pillar meets BB.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 26, 2020)

SteveF said:


> Vintage 1950s Monark Cruiser Balloon Tire Single Speed Bike Ladies -...
> 
> 
> Here's a great vintage 1950 Monark cruiser for the person that likes style or needs some parts....
> ...



wait.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 26, 2020)

Had a long wait to get $350 for this very nice original paint  lime 52 green super deluxe last summer 
Monark scripted pedal were original and included 
Clean  inside light  
Glws

mark


----------



## SteveF (Feb 26, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Had a long wait to get $350 for this very nice original paint  lime green super deluxe last summer
> Glws
> 
> mark
> ...



I'd feel very good about paying 350 for that. Love the color.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 26, 2020)

That bike has the uber deep fenders,  I've seen them bring crazy money by themselves.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 26, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> That bike has the uber deep fenders,  I've seen them bring crazy money by themselves.



I really do like the bike. The deep fenders, the train light, and the crash rails on the tank and seat. I just know that it would send me down the hole of trying to find all the correct parts and I'd be in it for quite a bit more than it's worth. And there's no telling if there's any recoverable original paint left under there. I see the value in parting it out, but that hasn't really been something I've been too interested in doing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Had a long wait to get $350 for this very nice original paint  lime 52 green super deluxe last summer
> Monark scripted pedal were original and included
> Clean  inside light
> Glws
> ...




I think someone got a heck of a deal! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sandman (Feb 26, 2020)

I picked this one up in December for $ 200


----------



## SteveF (Feb 26, 2020)

Sandman said:


> I picked this one up in December for $ 200
> View attachment 1146369



And it's a boy's bike. Heck of a deal!


----------

